# Is It Me Or Do 70's Diver's Just Rock??!!!



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

*A thing of beauty, I think you'll agree  from 1977 *


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Much more interesting than the modern stuff, enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No arguement from me :thumbup:

Mind you, not sure the bracelet works, looks a bit too new for the watch which has `character` if you get my drift :wink2:

Personally I think they go well on one of Roy`s Â£4.95 20mm Silicon Rubber straps - no 0543, see here










I`ve just noticed that in the photo the case looks badly scuffed near the 20 minute marker, strange that as it`s not :huh:

BTW for anyone that`s interested there`s a day-dated version of this watch on ebay at the moment, item item 3600709799


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

They certainly do :thumbsup:

p.s. I quite like it on the bracelet :yes:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i think 70's watches in general rock really not just divers .

jason.


----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are 3 of my 70's Mods and Rockers.

6309










7548 in 6309 Cushion










6306


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

escyman said:


> Here are 3 of my 70's Mods and Rockers.
> 
> 6309
> 
> ...


is that all twickers work? thats as cool as


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> escyman said:
> 
> 
> > Here are 3 of my 70's Mods and Rockers.
> ...


Yep, that was me as well!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice catch hippo, that's a little gem :thumbsup:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Nice catch hippo, that's a little gem :thumbsup:


Cheers Phil, she is indeed  Did wonder about replacing the crystal, but gonna leave it for now, a bit of wabi is a good thing in this case


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No arguement from me :thumbup:
> 
> Mind you, not sure the bracelet works, looks a bit too new for the watch which has `character` if you get my drift :wink2:
> 
> ...


Cheers Mach 

I did lightly brush the bracelet, which is the original one, I'm sure it'll wabi back up with a bit of wear, or I'll put it on a lumpy and see what that looks like


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > No arguement from me :thumbup:
> ...


Well if it`s original then forget what I said but definitely don`t put it on a lumpy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well if it`s original then forget what I said but definitely don`t put it on a lumpy


OK I'll change it back


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well if it`s original then forget what I said but definitely don`t put it on a lumpy


I'd agree with that! The watch looks fine on that bracelet .. I'm beginning to get a huge appreciation for 70's watches & may have to invest in one or two ..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

hippo said:


> *A thing of beauty, I think you'll agree  from 1977 *


Some how that looks better than when I last saw it :lol:

I take it you have spruced it up a bit 

I'm sure the bracelet is original, judging by the way it's signed Citizen in the older style.

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve changed my mind it would look sooo much better on a lumpy B)

BTW Mr H, if you happen to have a genuine bracelet for a 1970s Citizen 150m diver you don`t need :wink2: :lol:


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

They rock and they rock hard  Great pic everyone...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Citizen

Here is my Spa'd 6309 with sapphire and all new seals


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve changed my mind it would look sooo much better on a lumpy B)
> 
> BTW Mr H, if you happen to have a genuine bracelet for a 1970s Citizen 150m diver you don`t need :wink2: :lol:


It's back on the original bracelet now 

Sorry Mach


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Griff said:


> Very nice Citizen
> 
> Here is my Spa'd 6309 with sapphire and all new seals


That look lovely Griff - How long did it spend at the spa and how much did you spend at the spa?? Thinking about it for one of mine


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Twickersdude said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > escyman said:
> ...


I wept a wee tear when I saw that top one, exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

my 70's diver with an original U.S divers bracelet


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep - love the 60s and 70's divers.

Alasdair


----------

